# Mac Mini's Toslink speakers?



## darkew (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I'm ditching my old PC for my brand new Mac Mini.

I'd like to know what kind of audio equipment I need to get Surround sound.

I know I can plug 5.1 via Toslink cables, I just can't find the speakers themselves.

Any ideas?

Thank you!


----------



## MisterMe (Jul 5, 2010)

darkew said:


> ...
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> ...


Easy enough. It you want more options, then ....


----------



## darkew (Jul 5, 2010)

I forgot to mention cheap 

I don't have room for a great sound system. I just want some speakers 

Thank you for both links though! That Z-5500 looks awesome.

I'll check the google search you provided. So it's "optical input" what I was looking for!


----------



## MisterMe (Jul 5, 2010)

darkew said:


> I forgot to mention cheap
> 
> ...


_5.1_, _TOSLINK_, and _cheap_ are three things that do not go together.


----------



## darkew (Jul 5, 2010)

Or so I'm learning.

The cheapest one I found so far is the Samsung HT-C350/XAZ - you think that one will work?

Thanks again man.


----------



## MisterMe (Jul 6, 2010)

darkew said:


> ....
> 
> The cheapest one I found so far is the Samsung HT-C350/XAZ - you think that one will work?
> 
> ...


Of course, it will work.


----------



## darkew (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks again, man. Y'know the saddest part? Where I live, I'll pay for this the same ammount of money you would pay for the Z-5500 in the US


----------

